# German jobseeker visa feedback



## ford.royal

Dear All,

I have appliedfor job seeker visa on 10 Apr 2014 it is rejected saying motivation letter is not giving enuogh reason no substantiate for my stay , the rejection letter was typed on 17 APr 2014 but I received the post on 15 May 2014.
I have 10 yrs exp in IT SAP .worked with German clinets i have masters degree
WHat I understood is just for helping others

1. They are looking for young people may be 25 yrs ..many 2-3 exp guys got jobseeeker visa approved.
2. masters degree 
3. german language.A1/A2

good luck to all seekers


----------



## Madhura13

Hi Royal,
what exactly the reason for rejecting the visa?
I just want to know whether you applied for jobseeker visa by ourself or through any agency? in which city you have applied? did they take you an interview? 
how many pages were your motivation letter?
I too have applied on 5th of May in Bangalore, keeping my finger cross to know the positive result.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ford.royal

Madhura13 said:


> Hi Royal,
> what exactly the reason for rejecting the visa?
> I just want to know whether you applied for jobseeker visa by ourself or through any agency? in which city you have applied? did they take you an interview?
> how many pages were your motivation letter?
> I too have applied on 5th of May in Bangalore, keeping my finger cross to know the positive result.
> 
> Thanks in advance


applied self
chennai embassy , yes with interview - general questions..abt germany
1 page Motiv.Ltr
rejected saying no substantiate reason for my stay in germany


----------



## Madhura13

Oh, sad to know that..
I feel Motivation letter should have been more elobrative on your interest in Germany, how you going to look for a job there and what you gonna do if you dont find a job, and whats your homework on search of job there.

I feel you start applying for a job in Germany from here, what ever you get reply from them keep all that document and make min of 2-3 page of motivation letter and apply again. 

I too have applied on 5th of May and waiting for the result. I applied through Yaxis. nw each and every day i am passing like big hurdels until I get result from them.

All the best, dont loose hope keep trying..


----------



## ford.royal

Madhura13 said:


> Oh, sad to know that..
> I feel Motivation letter should have been more elobrative on your interest in Germany, how you going to look for a job there and what you gonna do if you dont find a job, and whats your homework on search of job there.
> 
> I feel you start applying for a job in Germany from here, what ever you get reply from them keep all that document and make min of 2-3 page of motivation letter and apply again.
> 
> I too have applied on 5th of May and waiting for the result. I applied through Yaxis. nw each and every day i am passing like big hurdels until I get result from them.
> 
> All the best, dont loose hope keep trying..



Good Luck!! to you
just please post your visa result when you get:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ford.royal

Madhura13 said:


> Oh, sad to know that..
> I feel Motivation letter should have been more elobrative on your interest in Germany, how you going to look for a job there and what you gonna do if you dont find a job, and whats your homework on search of job there.
> 
> I feel you start applying for a job in Germany from here, what ever you get reply from them keep all that document and make min of 2-3 page of motivation letter and apply again.
> 
> I too have applied on 5th of May and waiting for the result. I applied through Yaxis. nw each and every day i am passing like big hurdels until I get result from them.
> 
> All the best, dont loose hope keep trying..


Hi Mathura
Have you got any feedback abt your JSV?pls let me know


----------



## Madhura13

No,
I still haven't received any feedback, its been almost 1 month now.


----------



## abhijitroy

ford.royal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have appliedfor job seeker visa on 10 Apr 2014 it is rejected saying motivation letter is not giving enuogh reason no substantiate for my stay , the rejection letter was typed on 17 APr 2014 but I received the post on 15 May 2014.
> I have 10 yrs exp in IT SAP .worked with German clinets i have masters degree
> WHat I understood is just for helping others
> 
> 1. They are looking for young people may be 25 yrs ..many 2-3 exp guys got jobseeeker visa approved.
> 2. masters degree
> 3. german language.A1/A2
> 
> good luck to all seekers


Hi Royal, 

Sad to know the feedback, but your impression on JSV is not true..

1. I have close to 10yrs of experience in Telecom domain
2. I only have Bachelors in Engineering degree (No Masters)
3, I dont have any German certification as of now.. (Though I am studying now and will have A1 shortly)

The cause your visa getting rejected would be your motivation letter, consulate people always like having very detailed information about you.. you should have atleast written 3-4 pages. Reapply and you will get this!


----------



## ford.royal

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Royal,
> 
> Sad to know the feedback, but your impression on JSV is not true..
> 
> 1. I have close to 10yrs of experience in Telecom domain
> 2. I only have Bachelors in Engineering degree (No Masters)
> 3, I dont have any German certification as of now.. (Though I am studying now and will have A1 shortly)
> 
> The cause your visa getting rejected would be your motivation letter, consulate people always like having very detailed information about you.. you should have atleast written 3-4 pages. Reapply and you will get this!


Dear abhijitroy,

WOuld love to know if you had success, and i would you mind sharing your Mot.letter. my emailidis same ford.royal just add yahoo at end.
as I have checked with few more guys similar to 10 yrs exp but all r rejected..and i know guys frm my team my juniors 2-3 yrs guys and girls got approved.


----------



## ford.royal

Madhura13 said:


> No,
> I still haven't received any feedback, its been almost 1 month now.


Good luck mathura


----------



## Madhura13

Ford Royal,
Thanks..
Can you please tell me how long it look for your juniors to receive their visa update?


----------



## ford.royal

Madhura13 said:


> Ford Royal,
> Thanks..
> Can you please tell me how long it look for your juniors to receive their visa update?


one guy got after 3 months


----------



## Madhura13

Does He also applied in Chennai?


----------

